# LE BOUTON PRINCIPAL (HOME) DE MON IPAD EST BLOQUÉ



## Pavel (31 Août 2011)

Le bouton Principal (home) de mon ipad est bloqué.
Parfois quand  j'appui plein de fois sur ce bouton Parfois j'ai bien dis Parfois, ça se  débloque mais 1minute plus tard il se rebloque et ça fait depuis 1 mois  que je l'ai.
Pouvez-vous m'aidez???
Je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Si tu ne l'as que depuis 1 mois il est garanti. Alors rapporte-le pour qu'on te le change. Ou vois avec le SAV.


----------



## Pavel (31 Août 2011)

Mais sinon est ce qu'on peut le réparer sans que les gens d'apple le change???
Pouvez-vous me répondre??
Merci d'avance


----------



## ced68 (31 Août 2011)

Ton iPad est sous garantie donc ils te le réparent ou ils te le changent, peut importe tu ne paieras rien.

PS : ON N'ECRIT PAS DE TITRE EN MAJUSCULE C'EST DESAGREABLE !


----------



## Pavel (31 Août 2011)

Oui mais est-ce qu'on peut toujours le changer si il a été Jailbreaké mais maintenant il ne l'est plus??
Pouvez-vous me répondre?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Lefenmac (31 Août 2011)

Pavel a dit:


> Oui mais est-ce qu'on peut toujours le changer si il a été Jailbreaké mais maintenant il ne l'est plus??
> Pouvez-vous me répondre?
> Merci d'avance



oui
mais par pitié arrête de te répéter 20 fois:sleep:


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (1 Septembre 2011)

Sinon tu peux attendre iOS 5 (ou télécharger x-code sur Mac qui débloque aussi cette fonction)! Il permettra de remplacer le bouton home par des combinaisons à 4 ou 5  doigts.


----------



## Pavel (1 Septembre 2011)

Ok je vais essayer


----------

